

Why we are registering the npm trademark - mavdi
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/protecting-npm

======
mavdi
Here is Mikeal Roger's response
[https://gist.github.com/mikeal/9242748](https://gist.github.com/mikeal/9242748)

You guys make the judgement, but none of this can be good for node.

~~~
tdumitrescu
Thanks for the heads up. Looks like there's a bunch of discussion of the issue
in the gist comments.

Babies vs bathwater...

EDIT: some interesting and relevant technical info on the history of the npm
registry infrastructure:
[https://gist.github.com/mikeal/8947417](https://gist.github.com/mikeal/8947417)

------
tdumitrescu
followup:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7318631)

"After listening to the deep concern that has been voiced over our application
to register the npm trademark we have decided to withdraw the application from
the USPTO."

good move

